# Demand for NHS staff rises as EU applicants 'drop off a cliff'



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2018)

The sharp slowdown in EU migrant workers coming to Britain has pushed the hiring needs of the NHS and the wider public sector to the highest levels in seven years.

According to a poll of 2,102 employers across nine different industry sectors by the recruitment firm ManpowerGroup, which is used by the Bank of England as an early indicator for changes in the jobs market, hiring intentions in the public sector were at the highest level since 2011.

A net balance of 8% of public sector recruiters said they planned to increase staffing levels rather than make cuts over the first three months of 2019. Although the economy has slowed in recent months, the snapshot of the jobs market showed the highest rate of hiring intentions among all companies for 18 months, because of growing jobs shortages.

https://www.theguardian.com/society...emands-rise-as-eu-applicants-drop-off-a-cliff


----------



## Madeline (Dec 11, 2018)

Doesn’t surprise me in the slightest. My local hospital is Boston Pilgrim, and the ITU is staffed almost entirely by just about the most amazing nurses I’ve ever met. And they’re almost all from Eastern Europe. Given the attitude of the locals towards immigrants it wouldn’t surprise me in the slightest if they all went home next year, but I sincerely hope they don’t.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 11, 2018)

The public gets what the public wants and sadly far too many voted to be out of a system they barely understood!


----------



## Madeline (Dec 11, 2018)

You’ve only got to read the comments section of the Daily Mail to see how right you are @Amigo.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2018)

It frustrates me that a) the positive case for migration (both in and out) still isn't being made strongly enough, and b) that the government, and the PM in particular, insist that 'people voted to end freedom of movement'. Whilst there was an anti-immigrant element in the leave _campaign_, I don't believe that that was a primary reason for people voting leave, I daresay it was quite a long way down the list


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 11, 2018)

It’ll cripple Scotland, for sure. Though there isn’t the same problem with nurses - it’s still a proper career, with bursaries, and decent pay levels compared to England. 

It’s the technology businesses that will suffer most, like Rockstar in Dundee, and the space industry.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 11, 2018)

Northerner said:


> It frustrates me that a) the positive case for migration (both in and out) still isn't being made strongly enough, and b) that the government, and the PM in particular, insist that 'people voted to end freedom of movement'. Whilst there was an anti-immigrant element in the leave _campaign_, I don't believe that that was a primary reason for people voting leave, I daresay it was quite a long way down the list


Well I looked up Mrs. May voting record and she has always voted against immigration and reducing the voting age.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 11, 2018)

Well, don’t forget that the “Go Home” vans roaming round London appeared on her watch as Home Secretary. She, like a lot of Tory (and Labour) MPs is a closet racist.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 11, 2018)

Tories don’t want the voting age lowered, as traditionally the younger voter tends to be Labour.

Plus, I’d imagine there’s a fair few who’d have something to say about Brexit. Neither of my daughters know anyone their age group who voted Leave, and they’re all incensed that their rights to live and work within the EU are being lost. 

There was a 1.2? million difference between the results, 2 million Leave voters have since died of old age apparently* 

*dubious source ie tabloid


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 11, 2018)

There was and still is a xenophobic/racist agenda in the Brexit debate.  This ties in with the rise of the right across Europe.  This country is built on immigration.  Most people will have immigrant blood.  Christ, the oldest known humans are from Africa.  The NHS wouldn't exist without foreign staff.  It is one of the most diverse organisations in the country from consultants, doctors, nurses right down to the support staff.  BoJo and Rees-Mogg will go private and your thickos who need patching up after a punch up on Friday night are probably still saying 'we don't want foreigners taking our jobs' before applying to go on Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## Carlos (Dec 11, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Whilst there was an anti-immigrant element in the leave _campaign_, I don't believe that that was a primary reason for people voting leave, I daresay it was quite a long way down the list


I keep hearing that, but looking at tabloid comment pages and listening to vox pops, the single thing coming out all the time, way ahead of anything else is that there are too many foreigners coming in.

This makes for uncomfortable reading for where social relations in the uk are heading, brexit or no brexit

https://www.politico.eu/article/brexit-britain-is-in-denial-over-immigration/


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 11, 2018)

It’s always been like that. People were well p***ed off when the Normans turned up, and the Vikings before that, even if they did make our language. 

Don’t despair, the oldies will die off. By and large, young people are more tolerant. 

And it’s only in England where this happens, Scotland is completely different, welcoming waifs and strays from the world over, unless shackled by the London government.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 12, 2018)

Anti anything that isn't white British Christian - seems to have become more rife again in Britain than it ever was in the first place when folk were chucking banana skins and spitting at the likes of Cyrille Regis, all 'Three Degrees' and all the other coloured sportsmen.

The rivers might well be not running with blood after all - just so full of crap and so utterly polluted, that clean water simply cannot flow.

Thank God I'm old.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 12, 2018)

It’s rife here, I’m not far from Boston and Skegness, both massive Leave voting towns. The racism is very obvious and there no longer seems to be any fear of saying what they like. It makes me ashamed to be English.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2018)

Apparently only 6% of people put the EU at the top of their 'political problem' list before the referendum was called, top of the list was immigration. Conflating leaving the EU with 'controlling our borders' was a cynical move by the Leave campaign, since most immigrants have been coming from outside the EU and the UK government has always had full control over that. Most immigrants from the EU come here to work, they are young, they pay more in taxes than they take out in benefits and services, and a large proportion of them leave before they retire so they don't have pensions or put strain on services in their older years. However, a large number of 'ex-pats' (immigrants in other countries!) leave to retire - if they come back because they are no longer able to afford to live in their chosen countries (because of changes in circumstances after Brexit) then they will potentially  increase the burden on services and housing.

The currently mooted government immigration policy of limiting to highly-skilled people earning in excess of £30k is economically illiterate and opposed by the majority of businesses.

My solution to the current Brexit impasse would be this: Parliament and the country don't want no-deal, so Article 50 needs to be extended for 6 months/a year and a law passed that, if a new deal for leaving cannot be agreed by that time then the default is to revoke Article 50 and stay in - the country loses nothing except potentially a few unicorns  and maybe it would really focus minds on reaching a consensus that is less driven by fear.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 13, 2018)

Northerner for PM!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 13, 2018)

Older people when I was young, used to make comments like 'they all need putting in a bag and shaking up' - the theory behind which, according to my parents, being 'it might shake some sense into their heads'.

Sadly - it still never works.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 13, 2018)

‘Heads want banging together’


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 13, 2018)

Northerner said:


> The currently mooted government immigration policy of limiting to highly-skilled people earning in excess of £30k is economically illiterate and opposed by the majority of businesses.



That's always seemed a bit odd as a policy. Seems to be what politicians think will be popular, but I don't understand it: is it really appealing to keep all the low-paid, low-skill jobs for British people? Hardly seems aspirational.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 13, 2018)

Bruce Stephens said:


> That's always seemed a bit odd as a policy. Seems to be what politicians think will be popular, but I don't understand it: is it really appealing to keep all the low-paid, low-skill jobs for British people? Hardly seems aspirational.


They’d only have to walk round the farms here to realise they _really _don’t want those low paid low skill jobs. Fruit and veg picking is a forriners job up here, they prefer signing on.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 13, 2018)

It was always possible to restrict EU immigration. Some countries in the EU restrict EU immigrants to those with jobs waiting. To suggest otherwise is a lie promulgated by the Brexit folk. As has been said, most immigration is from non EU countries, which Brexit won’t stop to any degree.

My feeling is now that Maybot is still in charge (god forbid one of the lunatics taking charge) that there won’t be a no deal Brexit - what she will do is say that if her zoo of psychos can’t agree on a sensible form of Brexit, then the only thing to do is rescind Article 50 and let the loonies loose to join UKIP, and brass it out. There won’t be a Tory party after this all dies down whichever way you play it out, anyway.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 13, 2018)

I’m inclined to agree, the longer this shambles drags on, the more likely it is the whole shebang will be abandoned. Did you see Farage on the news last night? It was hysterical, he simply couldn’t give a single simple answer, and actually said ‘Leave means Leave’.

I do hope this means the tide is turning and Brexit is on its way out.


----------



## Austin Mini (Dec 13, 2018)

Immigrants come to uk but jobs are going to EU. Both my son and I have been made redundant and our factories opened in Poland giving them OUR jobs at a fraction of uk rates.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 13, 2018)

The insulin you use is made in the EU, as your pen and the reader you use. Your mobile is probably made in China, and your TV could be made anywhere but the UK. Same with your fridge and washing machine. 

This government is allowing industry to disappear, finishing the job that Thatcher started. The trouble this time, is that her banker friends are buggering off as well.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2018)

Austin Mini said:


> Immigrants come to uk but jobs are going to EU. Both my son and I have been made redundant and our factories opened in Poland giving them OUR jobs at a fraction of uk rates.


In the 1970s my Dad's job went to Malaysia and he was made redundant, it's nothing new.


----------



## Austin Mini (Dec 13, 2018)

Just remember when they fit your smart meter British jobs gone to Poland and our lads on the dole. Nothing new there.


----------

